# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Prvi korak - molba nadležnom centru

## Reanna

Pozdrav svima!

Krenuli smo i mi (MM 33, ja 31)... odluka je pala nakon dugog razdoblja odlaženja raznim stručnjacima koji bi otkrili zašto su 3 trudnoće u startu propale te još težeg razdoblja depresije kojoj smo odlučili reći zbogom....

Želimo obitelj, djecu čiji će osmjesi i čija će sreća biti naše najveće postignuće. Svako djetešce zaslužuje biti sretno. Nadamo se da negdje postoji i naše koje nas čeka kao što mi njega/nju jedva čekamo.  :Zaljubljen: 

Na samom početku molim Vas za savjet - telefonski smo kontaktirali nadležni centar i oni su nam rekli da molbu pošaljemo ili donesemo (planiramo odnijeti). Da li je problem ako je ta molba identična onoj koju planiramo poslati svim ostalim centrima?

----------


## čokolada

obično je prva "molba" sažetija (zahtjev za obradu), a sve ostale koje idu na centre mogu biti opširnije, toplije, osobnije.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo odnijeli identičnu molbu koju smo i slali u centre...

----------


## ivanas

Nama je prva molba za obradu bila više onako formalna s osnovnim podacima, a molba za centre je bila opširnija i onako manje formalna i toplija.

----------


## sati

Dobro došla

Mi smo još relativno friški u procesu od svibnja, još nismo posvojili.

Otišla sam u centar i iznjela želju, oni su sami sastavili prvu molbu, mi smo sastavili molbu prema ostalim centrima, prema savjetima sa ovog foruma.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## sonči

Mi smo prvu molbu napisali isto sažeto. Ime ,prezime,što radimo i da bi željeli posvojiti dijete. To je to. Kratko i jasno.

----------


## Reanna

Hvala na savjetima! Već smo pripremili ovu malo osobniju pa sam samo htjela provjeriti da li je pretjerano tu istu poslati i nadležnom centru...

----------


## kriistiina

Evo i mene.. Suprug i ja krećemo.. Sastavila sam molbu, ali je tako štura, jadna i hladna.. Samo nabrajanje... I sad pisanje molbe traje već preko mjesec dana.. Inače sam baš emocionalni i topli tip osobe, a ovu molbu nikako napisati kako treba...

----------


## Snekica

Kriistiina, bravo za tebe i TM! Ne zamaraj se puno tom molbom, onu kasnije napiši onako kako osjećaš i misliš da moraš napisati i opisati! Mislim da nema molbe (bar ne one prve) koja je ili nije kako treba. Sretno! Da ubrzo držiš svoje zlato u rukama!  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Joj, hvala Snekice  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Drage moje, napokon je došlo i to vrijeme da i mi pišemo molbu za posvajanje. Raspitivala sam se u matičnom CZSS što sve treba i jedna ljubazna teta mi je rekla da uz molbu za posvajanje treba napisati i molbu tj zahtjev za obradu  (obradu nas kao para pretpostavljam). Zanima me da li je netko od vas pisao taj zahtjev za obradu?

----------


## kiara79

špelkice,mi nismo pisali nikakvu molbu za obradu,baš ništa...sve nam je molbe napisala pravnica kod koje smo došli prvi put...
sami smo pisali molbe za druge centre kad je obrada završila..
ne znam,možda sve ovisi od centra do centra..
sretno draga!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

ni mi nismo pisali molbu za obradu  :neznam:  nadam se da ce se javiti netko ko zna..

----------


## Snekica

Mi jesmo. To je ako se ne varam ona prva kojom se od matičnog centra traži podobnost tj.mišljenje o podobnosti. A ova druga je ona koja se šalje svim ostalim centrima.

----------


## rima11

Bok špelkica!
Mi smo pisali molbu za obradu..
To je bila jako štura, kratka, formalna molba onako kako mi je socijalna radnica rekla preko telefona....kako je ona rekla tako sam ja napisala i poslala joj zajedno sa svim papirima koje zahtjievala....
Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Hvala Rima11!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav svima!
evo mm i ja smo odlučili krenuti ovim putem..jučer smo bili u svom CZSS-u da vidimo koji je prvi korak, rekli su nam da napišemo molbu, priču o nama, zašto želimo posvojiti dijete, pokoju našu sliku da stavimo.. itd. Shvatila sam da je to u biti ova "druga" molba koju inače šaljemo svim centrima, ok, nije problem odmah napisati tu opširniju molbu, samo neznam kako da počnem..... savjet?

----------


## butterfly_

> Pozdrav svima!
> evo mm i ja smo odlučili krenuti ovim putem..jučer smo bili u svom CZSS-u da vidimo koji je prvi korak, rekli su nam da napišemo molbu, priču o nama, zašto želimo posvojiti dijete, pokoju našu sliku da stavimo.. itd. Shvatila sam da je to u biti ova "druga" molba koju inače šaljemo svim centrima, ok, nije problem odmah napisati tu opširniju molbu, samo neznam kako da počnem..... savjet?


možda bi vam lakše da prvo sve što vam je u glavi, duši, srcu, sve što osjećate, želite, volite - da sve to stavite na papir.
onako, zbrda zdola.
a kasnije to složite i formulirate u vašu posebnu molbicu.

sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> možda bi vam lakše da prvo sve što vam je u glavi, duši, srcu, sve što osjećate, želite, volite - da sve to stavite na papir.
> onako, zbrda zdola.
> a kasnije to složite i formulirate u vašu posebnu molbicu.
> 
> sretno


Hvala  :Very Happy: 
Ja napisala već! Nemogu vjerovati da sam tako brzo, bilo mi je teško početi , a onda su se prsti rasplesali po tipkovnici..sad nemogu dočekati mm-a da dođe s posla da pročita..  :Cool: 

Nisam pisala o našim primanjima, više sam o našem zajedničkom životu, šta smo sve prošli skupa, ružne i lijepe stvari, i pokušala sam opisati našu želju za djetetom..nadam se da nisam pretjerala  :Laughing:

----------


## michranj

> Hvala 
> Ja napisala već! Nemogu vjerovati da sam tako brzo, bilo mi je teško početi , a onda su se prsti rasplesali po tipkovnici..sad nemogu dočekati mm-a da dođe s posla da pročita.. 
> 
> Nisam pisala o našim primanjima, više sam o našem zajedničkom životu, šta smo sve prošli skupa, ružne i lijepe stvari, i pokušala sam opisati našu želju za djetetom..nadam se da nisam pretjerala



Mi smo isto prosli obradu i trenutno smo u obiteljskom centru na edukaciji za posvojitelje, molbu pisemo ali nekako nisam sigurna da ju pisem na ispravan nacin  :Sad: , lakse bi bilo kad bi bio neki primjer negdje

----------


## u dobru i zlu

michranj sretno i vama! pa neznam, mislim da nema pogrešnog načina ako je iz srca..mene je mučilo kako započeti..a kad sam krenula nisam puno razmišljala nego onako kako mi je došlo u tom trenu...  :Love:

----------


## michranj

Kako ste ako ste napisali da zelite zdravo dijete?, ma ide iz srca ali neznam dali ju pisem na ispravan nacin

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nama nije uvjet zdravo dijete, jedino ne bismo mogli dijete s težim zdravstvenim problemima jer to znači česte odlase u zg, bojim se da financijski nebi mogli pružiti dijetetu potrebnu skrb.. Ljubavi bi imalo sigurno napretek!

----------


## Smarta

Pozdrav svima,
evo i mi smo odlučili posvojiti djete ili djecu, ali smo zapeli na početku. Naime, čitajući pravilnik naišli smo na prvu nejasnoću pa vas molim za pomoč.
Što je i gdje se nabavi Dokaz o postojanju izvanbračne zajednice (za izvanbračne drugove) – pravomoćna sudska odluka. Što nam za to od dokumenata treba, kome se predaje zahtjev....
unaprijed hvala

----------


## ArI MaLi

ne znam gdje se vadi dokaz o izvanbracnoj zajednici (mozda dokaz o prebivalistu, da ste na istoj adresi vec nekoliko god?!) mislim da prvenstveno odete u maticni centar ili ih kontaktirate telefonski a oni ce vam dati smjernice za dalje.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Neko vrijeme se izjava o životu o izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjeravala kod javnog bilježnika odnosno ovjeravali su se potpisi na izjavi od strane oba izvanbračna druga i dva svjedoka. Ne znam je li još tako. Ta izjava služila je za ostvarivanje raznih prava...

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Koliko dugo ste čekali na obradu? Poslali smo prije nekoliko dana  zahtjev za obradu,kao što su nam rekli,i sad me baš zanima nakon koliko vremena će nas zvati na razgovor

----------


## DeDada

Mislim da to ovisi o centru, mi smo par dana nakon predane zamolbe dobili obavijest sa terminom razgovora. Bio je oko 2 tjedna nakon što smo predali zamolbu.

----------


## bubekica

Nasu molbu su zagubili, tj iz podruznice su slali u kumicicevu pa je tamo zapelo umjesto da ostane u podruznici. Kroz 10 dana provjeri jesu li zaprimili.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Hvala cure,tako i budem,nazvat ću za par dana da čujem jesu li zaprimili zamolbu

----------


## Mami2016

Drage forumasice, evo i nas.
Prije dvije godine smo odlucili krenuti na put usvojenja prema nasoj djecici ili djetetu. 
Predali smo sve nase podatke u centar i cekali godinu dana da nas nazovu ali nista.
Na kraju se ispostavilo da nisu znali gdje su stavili nasa dokumenta. 
Kontaktirali smo socjalnu radnicu u mjestu boravka.
Isli smo u skolicu za posvojitelje, Napravili sve fizicke i psihicke preglede.
Tri mjeseca zaredom svakih 15 dana smo isli kod socjane i psihologa na obradu,koja jos nije zavrsena ...

----------


## BubaSanja

Da li je kao prvi korak dovoljno poslati samo pisanu Prijavu namjere posvojenja ili treba odmah priložiti i Zahtjev za obradu sa svim dokumentima koje traže?

----------


## špelkica

Mi smo priložili molbu+zahtjev bez dokumenata, ali ovisi o Centru, najbolje da pitate Centar kojem pripadate. Sretno!

----------


## rency1989

Pozdrav! Imam pitanje jedno pa ako netko zna odgovor neka odgovori! Kad ste bili pozvani u CZSS na prvi razgovor sa pravnicom da li ste isti dan imali razgovor i sa psihologom ili kako to ide? Da li ste te razgovore imali naknadno ili ste sve isti dan prošli. ?

----------


## bubekica

Mi smo naknadno isli na razgovor s psihologicom. I to prvo skupa pa odvojeno, razgovor pa psihotestiranje.
Da ti iskreno kazem razgovora s pravnicom se ni ne sjecam, nas prvi susret je bio sa socijalnom radnicom. Kasnije su jos na razgovor dosli muzev kum sa zenom, bliski prijatelji i soc radnica je dosla u pregled stana.

----------


## Mami2016

Mi nismo ni imali razgovor sa pravnicom.
Prvi susreti su bili sa socjalnom radnicom .
Nakon toga svi susreti su bili sa psihologinjom i socjalnom radnicom zajedno.
Jednom smo samo isli ja i moj muz odvojeno za psihotestiranje.
Nisu trazili da dolaze kumovi ili bliski prijatelji , samo sin od mog muza.
U kucnu posjetu su dosle socjalna radnica i psihologinja.

----------

